# what's the font used for coffee day in ccd logo?



## yash (Dec 11, 2007)

hey, I'm sure most of you have seen the ccd logo, so I wouldn't need to paste the logo. that's primarily why I'm posting this question here. the cafe is a font called slurry. but i want to know what's the font used for 'coffee day' in the bottom. thanks.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 11, 2007)

yash said:
			
		

> hey, I'm sure most of you have seen the ccd logo


I did but cant remember exactly.


----------



## yash (Dec 11, 2007)

there you go. that'll jog your memory.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 11, 2007)

If you dont know, use this site for recognizing fonts from images. 
*www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/

I ran recognition tool from their site and I found these fonts exactly same to one in pic.
Ragtime Bold
Adobe Revue


----------



## yash (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 12, 2007)

@blueshift: Nice one. Will come in handy next time...


----------

